# Lionel 675 not working



## Dave0208 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello all.

My father left me his Lionel 675 train and it is not working. When I put it on the track and press the direction button, the e-unit will click but nothing happens with the motor. it will not move in reverse or forward. Even if I try to test the engine by putting one wire on the pickup roller, and the other on a non painted surface, it will not work. I know the track is getting power because the whistle will work.

I am a total noob with these trains, but would like to get this to work for my kids this Christmas.

Any advice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome to the MTF Community, Dave! Hope that these links helps! 

*LIONEL 675 (Model Years 1947-'49) Information, Parts, Diagrams, Manuals*
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/675-47.htm

*LIONEL 675 (Model Year 1952) Information, Parts, Diagrams, Manuals*
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/675-52.htm










*Video of LIONEL 675 in Action:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15BKv5pUsFI


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Do the wheels turn freely when you turn them by hand?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I really like those engines. The look and sound of them are great.

Does the headlight come on?

Have you checked the position of the lever (e unit) behind the bell?

You may be stuck in neutral (as am I sometimes).

And welcome, learn how to post pictures, somebody here can walk you through almost anything related.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of shape is it in?

Have you tried moving the e unit lever that is on top of the shell back and forth with power applied?

Did you pop the shell off and look for wires that might have come loose?


----------



## Dave0208 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes the headlight does come on, and I move the e-unit lever to either side and I hear the click that I normally hear when it goes into gear, but it does not move in either direction. I am going to attempt to take the engine apart and look at the motor. I will post pictures when that is done.

Thanks again for the quick responses.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The light comes on and the e-unit clicks so I conclude it's getting power. I'm guessing the motor is dirty or needs lubing. First do what Big Ed suggests and make sure you can turn the wheels by hand and nothing is frozen. 

You will have to open it up and examine the wiring for a loose connection. It's possible the e-unit is stuck and not revolving. After you check those the next thing to check is the motor and brushes. While you have it open go over the smoke unit and clean it out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you get it apart try just spraying the whole e unit with a plastic safe solvent first.
It might be all that you need. 
But I would also recommend a full service as long as your in there.

It is not that hard to do, the first time is the hardest.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are the most likely causes of the loco not running:

1. The E unit solenoid is sticking, and the solenoid plunger is not dropping far enough to catch the next pawl on the drum. In this case, with power off, smack the loco on top to jar the plunger loose. I have had this happen a few times.

2. There is a broken wire inside the loco. Unless someone has taken the loco apart, this is not very likely.

3. The E unit contacts are dirty. However, this should be cleared by operating the E unit several times to burnish the contacts. 

4. One or more of the E unit contacts has been hot and is deformed and not touching the drum. 

5. One of the brushes is not making good contact with the commutator. You should be able to clear this at least partially by rotating the loco drivers.


----------



## Dave0208 (Dec 3, 2013)

OK, I got it apart and the motor is indeed filthy, I sprayed some contact cleaner up inside and watched all the black gunk come out. I'm going to let the engine dry overnight. in taking the engine apart the green headlight wire came off so I will have to solder that back on, all the other wires look to be connected.

Big Ed, you mentioned in your post to give it a "full service". What exactly does that consist of?

Thanks again everyone!!!!


----------



## Dave0208 (Dec 3, 2013)

I got the train back together and oiled it up. put it on the track and it started moving. However, it runs a little sluggish. I am thinking it may be the track because it is very old (at least 50 years old). I cleaned it up but it still runs sluggish. I'll get some new track and see if that helps.

Thank you all very much for your help!!!!!!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok Dave a full service is to oil( we like motor oil here) all the moving parts( axials, slide rods, etc, not the wheels themselves but all the other parts that turn.) next big thing is to check the ccommunicator plate and brushes. This is the peice on the motor with 2 springs or tubes sticking out. Take the plate off ( be careful not to loose a spring or the little cylinder brushes. Clean up the part when the brushes contact a plate, use a scotch brite pad. It should be nice and shiny. Also clean out the tubes and I clean the brushes with alcohol. Get all the grime and dirt off the spinning armature. Put it all back together and add a small drop of oil on the Hubs where the armature spins. Your track is probably Ok clean up the tops of the rail with a scotch brite pad and wipe it down with alcohol. Make sure your track is tight and connections are good. A cheap mmultimeter helps. No need to throw the baby out with the bathwater just yet. Post results and we'll take it from there.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh clean up the wheels and power pick ups too. They should been clean as this is where the power flows. Sometimes there is gunk all over the wheels a flat screwdriver followed by a scotch brite and alcohol. Or a dremal with a brass wheel are good for this job. I'm sure I'm forgetting Somthing but I'm running late! Just a drop or two of oil. Good luck.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Dave, I'd clean the track pins really good. Use green scotch-brite and/or a wire wheel on a dremel for that. make sure the pins fit into the mating track snugly, bend the center and one outer rail away from each other slightly it helps the track make better connection. Once done, simply run it for a while the longer it runs, the better it gets. All of my track except 2 pieces is from the 40's to 60's only new pieces were two curves I needed for my initial oval.

Carl


----------



## Dave0208 (Dec 3, 2013)

OK, so I took the engine apart, cleaned it up, oiled it and all the car wheels with some 5w30 and put it on the track and it still ran sluggish at times, like it wasn't getting enough power even with the transformer turned all the way up. 

I took the track apart and cleaned it and the pins really good, but still no change in the workings of the train.

Then I tested the transformer with a multimeter (type R transformer) and the posts were putting out the correct voltage, however the track was only putting out about half the power. I had the transformer turned all the way up to 16v, but the track was only putting out around 10v. So I disconnected the 167 whistle and direction controller and connected the transformer directly to the track and BINGO the train started running like new.

My question now is does anyone know what to do with these 167 controllers, or should I get a replacement, or just get a sutable transformer wth direction and whistle control combined?

Thanks again for all of your help.

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like the whistle controller has a problem. Here's the information on the Lionel #167 Whistle Controller, see if that helps figure out what's wrong.


----------

